# red snapper video



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like a beautiful day on the water. Any thing besides the snapper?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

How far out did you guys go?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I didnt get anything but snapper, i trolled a live cig and a ballyhoo with nothing. But matt got a nice king and a mahi. We went a little over 3 miles.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Live ballyhoo? I cant catch them from my kayak but I cant from the pier when they are there. Pissed me off as they are good bait.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Nah i had frozen ones, i ended dropping them down for the snapper.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah Matt took you to one of my spots that I found.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Matt found this spot while trolling today. He never took us to that spot dustin cuz we were to whooped from this one lol


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Oh right on!


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

You guys a look like idiots out there on your plastic boats... J/k, I finish nursing school in 49 weeks. I'll be joining you gentlemen after that. Bbarton, your camera mount rocks!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Prince Caspian said:


> You guys a look like idiots out there on your plastic boats... J/k, I finish nursing school in 49 weeks. I'll be joining you gentlemen after that. Bbarton, your camera mount rocks!


thanks man


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

video is too cool guys.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> Matt found this spot while trolling today. He never took us to that spot dustin cuz we were to whooped from this one lol


Yeah you guys probably found one of my other spots I found out there while trolling towards the one Matt was gonna take you to. I have found 10 spots out there this yr from 1-5 miles out.

I learned the hard way- never take anyone to your good spots unless you know they do not have a gps!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Yeah you guys probably found one of my other spots I found out there while trolling towards the one Matt was gonna take you to. I have found 10 spots out there this yr from 1-5 miles out.
> 
> I learned the hard way- never take anyone to your good spots unless you know they do not have a gps!


lol well im sure your not the first person to find these spots!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> lol well im sure your not the first person to find these spots!


You are right about that and it looks like I'm not gonna be the last.

Like I said folks never share your good spots or bring someone with a gps!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Oh yeah Brandon just so you guys know all of those spots are mine lol.
So don't be surprised if you see a bunch of no tresspassing signs and pitbulls swimming around out there lol.

There's some big fish out there!


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Wtf*

OK so first of all D, when I found the spot we caught these ERS on B wasn't with us. He had gone to fish with some other guys. I was trolling for Kings & Mahi when I came across this spot. Neither of the 2 guys I was with had any idea about "your" spots. Brandon saw us posted up & came along to join in on the fun. I could have easily just passed this spot when I found it. No one would have ever known. BUT I'm not like that. I have passion for our sport & enjoy sharing it w/ my friends. I don't share every spot w/ just anyone, but certainly don't get overly possessive about structure or live bottom out in the Gulf. We're in kayaks for God sake. So yeah, I found this one the hard way as well. The only reason "your"spots even came up was because I was busting your balls for not returning any of my calls. Further more, the day I went out w/ you I specifically asked if I could mark the one spot we fished. You told me anyone that is crazy enough to paddle 5 miles out earned it & it was ok. I have never returned to that spot. Assuming that we were on "your" spot, & getting pissy about it, well... that speaks for itself. I have enjoyed a certain Brotherhood w/ many of my kayaking friends & will continue to do so.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

No worries just 2 different perspectives with 2 different points of view. I just assumed when b said " we never made it out there because we were too tired" that is where you guys were heading.
You are right I didn't mind you marking the spot at the time because I didn't expect you to be taking people out there.

Yes I am over protective over those bottom spots. I have been searching that area since Feb. No I don't own it but I busted my ass for countless hrs and miles. So yeah I get a little pissy when they are just given away.

Like I said no worries man! Live and learn.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

MVann126 said:


> OK so first of all D, when I found the spot we caught these ERS on B wasn't with us. He had gone to fish with some other guys. I was trolling for Kings & Mahi when I came across this spot. Neither of the 2 guys I was with had any idea about "your" spots. Brandon saw us posted up & came along to join in on the fun. I could have easily just passed this spot when I found it. No one would have ever known. BUT I'm not like that. I have passion for our sport & enjoy sharing it w/ my friends. I don't share every spot w/ just anyone, but certainly don't get overly possessive about structure or live bottom out in the Gulf. We're in kayaks for God sake. So yeah, I found this one the hard way as well. The only reason "your"spots even came up was because I was busting your balls for not returning any of my calls. Further more, the day I went out w/ you I specifically asked if I could mark the one spot we fished. You told me anyone that is crazy enough to paddle 5 miles out earned it & it was ok. I have never returned to that spot. Assuming that we were on "your" spot, & getting pissy about it, well... that speaks for itself. I have enjoyed a certain Brotherhood w/ many of my kayaking friends & will continue to do so.





+1 Part of the sport is the comraderie and just because you're at a spot doesn't mean you know how to catch fish


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

chaps said:


> +1 Part of the sport is the comraderie and just because you're at a spot doesn't mean you know how to catch fish


You are right that's why I took someone I met for the first time to "my" spots.
On the other hand I am competitive. As far as knowing how to catch fish (which I take you are directing at me) my post speak for themselves. I have not seen a snapper bigger than the 34" fish I caught this year(Not saying no one has).
Yeah I know I look like an ass but there's 2 sides to every story and you think mine stinks that's fine.

I respect Matt and Brandon as fisherman and as good people and I know there was no ill intent. 

Not sure why I bother to keep biting, obviously the jury is out on me. 
Sorry B if I wrecked your thread.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice video man, way to put the hurt on those snapper. Couple of them were beasts.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obmuXAxfJuQ&feature=plcp


Dude, where was your bottom rig? Lol. A grouper would have owned your ass on that pole.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Ginzu said:


> Dude, where was your bottom rig? Lol. A grouper would have owned your ass on that pole.


nah i could of handle him! anyways it was my penn 550ssg with #30 braid.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good video again B, as always. Nice ass snaps too! Good spot to keep in mind for the season, provided that ur allowed to fish that spot, lol!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> Dude, where was your bottom rig? Lol. A grouper would have owned your ass on that pole.


Yeah I fish an avet raptor with 65 lb braid and still get my ass handed to me out there! You'll see!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

dthomas142 said:


> Good video again B, as always. Nice ass snaps too! Good spot to keep in mind for the season, provided that ur allowed to fish that spot, lol!


Gotta love the peanut gallery! 
...............


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Yeah I fish an avet raptor with 65 lb braid and still get my ass handed to me out there! You'll see!


I know dude i was joking. Its not my first time bottom fishing.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice red snapper.


----------

